# Mit Java selbstständig Geld verdienen ?



## FAQxxYOU2 (28. Mai 2019)

Ich programmiere gerne mit Java und habe schon seit längerem vor, damit Geld zu verdienen.
Nicht so eine Art wie ein eingestellter Java Entwickler.
Sondern selbstständig.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich programmieren könnte, was ich selbst verkaufen könnte ?


----------



## Dukel (28. Mai 2019)

Wenn man eine Idee hätte mit der man Geld verdienen kann würde man das selbst umsetzen.

Willst du das nebenher machen oder Hauptberuflich?


----------



## Javinner (28. Mai 2019)

FAQxxYOU2 hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich programmieren könnte, was ich selbst verkaufen könnte ?


Was hast du bis Heute programmiert? Was ist dein Bereich?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (30. Mai 2019)

Mit Java alleine wirst du kaum Geld verdienen. Du brauchst auch Know-How von anderen Dingen wie SQL, Server, Webservices und sowas. Wie sind deine Kenntnisse hier?


----------



## L0oNY (3. Jun 2019)

Es ist natürlich sehr einfach mit Java Geld zu verdienen. ... NICHT
Wenn es so einfach wäre, würden es ja alle machen, und nach meiner Logik können in unserem Wirtschaftssystem nicht alle viel Geld verdienen.
Zusätzlicher Stolperstein ist natürlich deineUnerfahrenheit. Du programmierst gerne Java, nun ja, deine Konkurrenten sind Leute, die das auch machen, seit vielleicht 20 Jahren, in einem Unternehmen, für verschiedene Kunden etc pp. Die haben einfach mehr Erfahrung, sie wissen was in einem Projekt schieflaufen kann, du wirst es erst rausfinden (ob du willst oder nicht).

Also wenn du nicht eine geniale Idee hast, von der die Welt noch nicht weiß, dass sie sie braucht, dann wird es echt schwierig.


----------



## M.L. (3. Jun 2019)

> deine Unerfahrenheit.(..), deine Konkurrenten sind Leute, die das auch machen, seit vielleicht 20 Jahren, in einem Unternehmen, für verschiedene Kunden etc pp. Die haben einfach mehr Erfahrung,


Wobei auch der Fall eintreten kann, dass man -trotz oder gerade wegen der X Jahre Erfahrung- objektiv oder subjektiv zuviel Gehalt fordert (oder Lösungen programmiert die dem Team der Zielfirma "zu hoch" oder unpassend sind) und keine (Projekt)Zusage bekommt.


----------



## kneitzel (4. Jun 2019)

Dann möchte ich mich hier auch noch einmal kurz zu Wort melden:
Mir fehlen hier noch massiv Informationen. Auf welchem Level bist Du? Sprich: Was kannst Du?
Dann wäre die nächste Frage ggf: Referenzen. Also hast Du schon irgendwelche Projekte bearbeitet? Hast Du schon Belege für eine gewisse Erfahrung?

Dann aber auch Fragen zu Deiner Person: Wieviel Zeit willst/kannst Du für die Beschäftigung aufbringen? Wie räumlich gebunden bist Du?

Geld verdienen geht generell über mehrere Wege:
a) Du verrechnest Leistungen direkt. Hier sind dann Beispiele: direkte Mitarbeit an Projekten (z.B. als Consultant), Auftragsarbeiten (Werkvertrag)

Dies setzt aber auch einiges voraus:
- Fachwissen und ich nenne es mal Referenzen. (Du musst den Kunden überzeugen, dass Du seine Anforderungen erfüllen kannst)
- Verfügbarkeit (Der Kunde will ja eine zeitnahe Lösung. Daher sind im Consulting-Bereich oft Vollzeit Entwickler unterwegs, die dann beim Kunden vor Ort arbeiten.... Das ist zumindest der Bereich, den ich am Meisten kennen gelernt habe.)

Geld gibt es dann auch meist Verzögert, d.h. es wird eine ausgemachte Leistung (teilweise) erbracht, dann darf es in Rechnung gestellt werden und dann gibt es oft Zahlungsziele, die vereinbart wurden (da waren nach meiner Erfahrung 4 Wochen nicht unüblich).

b) Du verkaufst ein Produkt. Dies ist das Umfangreichste aber hat die Chance auf die beste Bezahlung. (Entwickle ein Produkt, das so erfolgreich ist wie Googles Suchmaschine oder Facebook .... muss man nur drüber nachdenken!). Aber ist auch am umfangreichsten. So brauchst Du erst einmal eine Idee. Diese musst Du dann ausarbeiten: Was soll Dein Produkt alles können und so. Wenn Du es richtig aufziehen willst, dann wären Analysen wichtig: Wer soll das Produkt nutzen? Welche Vorteile haben diese Personen? Was wären denn die Personen bereit auszugeben, was für Konkurrenzprodukte gibt es bereits? .....

Dann kommt die Implementation mit Test. Das führe ich nicht weiter aus, denn das ist ja das Kernthema, womit Du Geld verdienen willst. Daher sollte der Bereich sitzen.

Und damit dann endlich Geld rein kommen kann, muss dann der Verkauf starten. Welche Verkaufskanäle? Welche Marketingmöglichkeiten nutzt du?

Falls Du noch Schüler bist, dann sehe ich kaum Möglichkeiten. Es geht natürlich, aber das, was ich damals erlebt habe, war dann immer ganz klar mit "Vitamin B". (So bin ich damals mit 17 Jahren auch über meinen Vater an mein erstes kommerzielles Projekt gekommen und er musste mich damals am Anfang auch begleiten, weil da zuerst kein Vertrauen in meine Fähigkeiten da waren, da ich ja unbekannt war. Nach der ersten Lieferung und erfolgreichen Tests war das dann anders und das war dann eine langjährige Zusammenarbeit auch während der Studiums.)

Aber wichtig ist, dass die Anforderungen auch sicher bedient werden können! Daher ist die Frage wirklich nach Deinen Fähigkeiten. Egal, was man macht: Kunden sind am Anfang skeptisch und werden schnell enttäuscht. Und einen einmal verlorenen Kunden kann man kaum wieder gewinnen. (==> Gefahr, sich zu verbrennen! Negative Referenzen sind kaum auszugleichen! Siehe eBay: Wenn da am Anfang direkt schlechte Bewertungen kommen, dann schreckt das Viele ab. Selbst später wird noch darauf geschaut - und paar einzelne schlechte Bewertungen lassen aufhorchen auch bei 1000+ positiven Bewertungen)

Und die Anforderungen sind halt relativ komplex geworden. Es wird nicht einfach nur eine kleine Java App gefordert, sondern meistens sind die Anforderungen deutlich höher:
- Datenbanken spielen sehr oft eine Rolle
- Server / Client basierte Applikationen, und das bedeutet heute viele Technologien, also z.B. Java Server (also JEE, ggf. Frameworks wie Spring, jHipster, ....) und dann Clients über Webseiten (HTML, JavaScript, CSS als zusätzliche Technologien, aber auch die Serverseitigen wie z.B. das erwähnte Spring) oder mobile Applikationen (Android, iOS, ...)

Generell sehe ich den Markt als nicht zu schwierig an. Entwickler wurden zuletzt gesucht und als die Firma, in der ich tätig bin, ein Entwicklungsprojekt aufsetzen musste, war deutlich, dass der Markt relativ leer ist/war und Java Entwickler gute Chancen haben. Und wir haben dann auch "ausgebildet", d.h. vor Projekteinsatz gab es dann mehrere Wochen Training (aber das halt bei Internen... einen Freiberufler bildet man ja nicht aus. Der ist für seine Weiterbildung selbst verantwortlich.)

Das einfach einmal von meiner Seite.


----------



## kneitzel (4. Jun 2019)

Ach so: Einen Punkt habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen:

Es gibt natürlich diverse "RAD" Tools, die einem versprechen, mal eben schnell eine tolle Applikation zu bauen. Beispiele wären hier im Java Umfeld z.B. die Cuba Platform (www.cuba-platform.com) oder openxava (www.openxava.com).

Hier muss man aber Vorsichtig sein. So Lösungen sehen sehr interessant aus (Ich selbst nutze z.B. die cuba platform), aber meine Erfahrung mit solchen Tools ist, dass es zwar toll ist, wie schnell man eine erste Applikation fertig bekommt, aber der Haken kommt ganz schnell:
a) Beherrschung der Komplexität: Es funktioniert eben doch nicht immer alles und ohne tiefes Wissen ist es sehr schwer, eine Lösung für so auftretenden Probleme zu finden.
b) Kunden wünschen sich Detailanpassungen. So schnell, wie der erste Prototyp fertig war, um so schwerer wird es dann in den Anpassungen, denn die sind nicht immer direkt mit dem Framework umsetzbar und erfordern dann etwas tiefere Anpassungen.

Aber mit dem entsprechenden Hintergrundwissen habe ich da schon gute (aber teilweise auch schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------

